# Ear wick



## jccoder

What CPT code would I use for placement of an ear wick for otitis externa for a patient in the ED?


----------



## mrsc555

rsicke said:


> What CPT code would I use for placement of an ear wick for otitis externa for a patient in the ED?



CPT Assistant Oct. 1997. page 11.

Ear wick(s) saturated with medication (eg.antibiotic) are placed into the ear canal to reach an infected area.  When performed at the time of another intervention (eg, 69000,69020) ear wick insertion is considered inclusive of the procedure, therefore not warranting additional reporting. Ear wick removal would be inclusive of the follow-up care peformed during the postoperative period.  When the insertion and/or removal of an ear wick(s) is performed in the absence of another intervention, then it is considered a minior procedure not otherwise reported by CPT, and included in the E/M service.


----------



## b.cobuzzi

May I add that you can bill 92504 is you use and need the binocular microscope for the placement of the wick.


----------

